# Just coming in NY/MAVS?????



## KashMoney (Aug 27, 2002)

I just heared from a local radio station here in New York that there is a trade in the works that would be like this

Knicks Trade:Spree, Thomas and Harrington

Mavs Trade:Shawn Bradley,Nick Van Exel

That is what is just coming in im going to go to espn nypost and all those sites to find out more if you here anything tell me.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

That trade seems a little unfair against NYK. Van Exel and Bradley aren't worth Sprewell, Thomas, and Harrington. But hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

This trade is crazy, the knicks can't afford to do this. They should push for Van Exel and Wang in exchange for Thomas, Ward, Harrington. Then they should look into trying to sign Kemp.


----------



## KiCkBoXeR213 (Sep 1, 2002)

There should be no way in hell that the knicks do this trade...Spree, Thomas and Harrington for NVE and Bradley. That would be the most lopsided trade in the history of the NBA. I'm not buying this. I know Layden is Stupid, but I don't think he's retarded.


----------



## KiCkBoXeR213 (Sep 1, 2002)

This is the original trade that was posted all over the place...

Knicks Trade:
Kurt Thomas
Charlie Ward 
Othella Harrington
2nd Round pick

Dallas Trades:
Nick Van Exel
Wang Zhi Zhi

But Spree, Thomas and Harrington for JUST
:upset: NVE and Bradly.....The kNicks would get Anal raped in this trade.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

As anti Knick I doubt this happens because it means if they trade Bradley they must sign Wang, if they sign Wang they will anger the Chinese government. If they trade Bradley and sign/trade Wang, they will only have Eschmeyer as their back up Center... and have to start Raef there, in place of playing him as their PF with Dirk as their SF, Finely as their SG and Nash at the point... this would throw it all off.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

For everyone that says the Knicks would get screwed, please remember who you guys got him for... he doesn't have much value due to the fact he is a trouble maker as a coach choker, a co-captian basher (houston) etc etc...

Minnesota said he didn't want him, the Hawks didn't want him either.

-Petey


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Petey's right, fellas!*

Spree doesn't have any trade value at all right now. And I think that the best way to shake things up in New York is to get rid of this guy.

My bet is that the guy who made the original post left out Wang Zhi Zhi, because HIS trade doesn't work under the cap, the salaries don't come CLOSE to matching up. But THIS trade DOES work:

Latrell Sprewell, Kurt Thomas, and Othella Harrington to the Mavs; Nick Van Exel, Wang Zhi Zhi, and Shawn Bradley to the Knicks

Wang Zhi Zhi would get something in the neighborhood of 3 years, $9 million. This trade seems totally fine to me, fellas. The Knicks would then offer Michael Redd the same deal that Minnesota offered Ricky Davis--6 years, $34 million. Are they overpaying for Michael Redd? Well, probably--but then again, this dude looked TOUGH down the stretch for the Bucks, he was TOUGH at Ohio State (I never did understand how he slipped to the 2nd round that year). The Bucks are having some pretty serious luxury tax issues right now (which is why they made that Glenn Robinson deal with Atlanta), and I seriously doubt that they would match if the Knicks offered Redd that kind of money. Redd would, of course, be the Knicks' starting SF.

Here's what the Knicks would look like after these two transactions:

Starting lineup

PG Nick Van Exel (32 minutes/game)
SG Allan Houston (32 minutes/game)
SF Michael Redd (32 minutes/game)
PF Antonio McDyess (32 minutes/game)
C Wang Zhi Zhi (24 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Clarence Weatherspoon (16 minutes/game), Shandon Anderson (16 minutes/game), Howard Eisley (12 minutes/game), Charlie Ward (12 minutes/game), Shawn Bradley (12 minutes/game), Michael Doleac (12 minutes/game), Frank Williams (8 minutes/game)

Stashed on the IR (no PT): Travis Knight

Isn't this Knicks team better than last year's Knicks? They're a LOT better at PG, whether you like Van Exel or not; they'll miss Thomas, but he wasn't a center, and this team doesn't need three power forwards (McDyess, Thomas, Weatherspoon); and, I know this sounds absurd, but I'd rather have a fresh face like Redd than Spree lingering around for the next three years. Of course, they still suck. Didn't Denver already try building a team around Van Exel and McDyess? Back when they were both better players? Uh, I don't remember that working out very well, you know what I'm saying?

BUT! Scott Layden's goal at this point ISN'T to win a championship, it's to continue to sell out Madison Square Garden and to keep his job for as long as possible. FIXING the Knicks would take YEARS, which is why you see increasingly ridiculous roster moves by Layden.

And you need to understand why getting rid of the team's two leaders--Spree and Thomas--is such a must. These two guys "led" the Knicks to a 30-win season last year. You have to shake things up when that happens. If you want this to be Antonio McDyess's team instead of Spree's team--and you do, right?--well, you're gonna have to get rid of Spree. Because, if you don't, you create a rift in the clubhouse. Spree AIN'T gonna just roll over and let this be somebody else's team. You gotta trade the dude. And, after everything Kurt Thomas has done for you over the past few years (I love that guy), you just CAN'T put him on the bench! You have two alternatives: 1) You let Thomas start at PF and bring McDyess off the bench, or 2) you trade Thomas. And, uh, the Knicks OBVIOUSLY aren't gonna go for that first option, fellas.

The key, of course, is signing Michael Redd, which I think will happen. Have I heard any "Redd to the Knicks?" rumors? Nope, I sure haven't. But the Bucks can't afford to re-sign this dude, trust me, ESPECIALLY if the Knicks offer him their full mid-level exception. I think you guys will be surprised at just how good Redd will be for the Knicks next year.

Anyway, The End of the Latrell Sprewell Era. Hmm. That dude sure was freaking tough for SEVERAL years for New York. I loved watching him play back when he was still really good, he had a LOT of guts. But he is past his prime, he really lost a step or two last year. He needs to go!


----------



## Gmoney (Aug 12, 2002)

Yo Kashmoney stop with the BOGUS posts we all know damn well there was no report on the radio about any trade involving the Knicks. What radio station??????? You obviously have nothing better to do in life than make up posts this is not your first time. If you keep this BS up we will all just ignore you.:devil:


----------

